# If you could change one thing on your 3er...



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

What would it be? assuming it would cost you nothing, you could just have it fixed/changed?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

differential...


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

Besides the fact that I want clears and could use a better interior trim (nothing wrong with aluminum cube, but there are better) I would probably want the exhaust to be a bit quieter so I could hear the engine a bit more. An LSD would be great too. But I am just being picky. :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *differential... *


Ditto. If I can get my hands on a Z3 diff inners I'd swap that 3.46 LSD bad boy on my car. It's the only thing I still lust after in terms of mods.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Can I change two things ?


----------



## RandyB (Mar 4, 2003)

*Just curious here...*

What is (seemingly) everyone's fascination with clear lights? :dunno:

Not picking on mbr129, but that reminded me to ask... 

Am I the only one left on the planet that likes the 'old' lights? I just like the color that normal lights add to the car.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Can I change two things ? *


no


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

LSD....come even the IS300 has it.....:tsk:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Just curious here...*



RandyB said:


> *What is (seemingly) everyone's fascination with clear lights? :dunno:
> 
> Not picking on mbr129, but that reminded me to ask...
> 
> Am I the only one left on the planet that likes the 'old' lights? I just like the color that normal lights add to the car. *


I think it looks better. I have seen them in Europe and I like the style better. Particularly the tail lights. It works in the E46. In my Benz for example I think it looks stupid to get the smoked tail lights. But on the BMW clears work better than ambers. Personal preferences of course.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Ditto. If I can get my hands on a Z3 diff inners I'd swap that 3.46 LSD bad boy on my car. It's the only thing I still lust after in terms of mods. *


Me three, a shorter one and an LSD for sure. I wouldn't mind having a 6th gear for the highway after that however.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

The HACK said:


> *Ditto. If I can get my hands on a Z3 diff inners I'd swap that 3.46 LSD bad boy on my car. It's the only thing I still lust after in terms of mods. *


I had no idea that the Z3 used a 3.46 LSD that worked on E46's!:yikes: How much is that new?:eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *I had no idea that the Z3 used a 3.46 LSD that worked on E46's!:yikes: How much is that new?:eeps: *


They don't work right out of the box. You need to remove the inside stuff and put it in the E46 diff cover. I think there may be some HACKING involved, certainly the diff cover mounting points are dramatically different.

But yeah, I believe one of the automatic Z3s (2.5l?) is a 3.46 LSD. I think the old 1.9l diff is a 3.46 too.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

I see. That is still pretty interesting. Now that is the kind of stuff I will "mod" on my car once it's out of warranty in a few years.


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *differential... *


:stupid:

That is on the top of my list of wants.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Can I change two things ? *


:tsk: :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

The rasnfrasn  black strip on the bottom of my 2004 Coupe's bumper.

Would that kill the resale value if I asked a mechanic to replace my back bumper with a 2003 bumper painted in Silver Gray? Would they even do it? Could they even do it? Would it fit?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd look pretty silly with one of those and three stock rims.

I agree, though, those wheels are outstanding. I'd love to get a set of those.

But if I had to have one different thing, it would be a spare tire in place of the ///M Fix-a-Flat kit.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JST said:


> *You'd look pretty silly with one of those and three stock rims.
> 
> I agree, though, those wheels are outstanding. I'd love to get a set of those.
> 
> But if I had to have one different thing, it would be a spare tire in place of the ///M Fix-a-Flat kit. *


"one *SET*"


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

More comfortable/supportive seats. But i'm already working on it...


----------



## danji (May 24, 2003)

What's wrong with the IS300?  
It's a great handling car, and the LSD just adds to the fun.

I'd change the price on the 3-series (lower)...



3seriesbimmer said:


> *LSD....come even the IS300 has it.....:tsk: *


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbup: :drive:


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

I like the LSD idea, but a 3.0d instead of the 2.5 gas engine would be b*tchin'. I got passed going 160km/h on the autobahn by a 330xd. He was going so much faster than I was, I was lucky to see the badge.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Transmission (clutch/shifter)


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

I'd want the 3.2 in my car instead of the 2.5

:eeps: 


Mmmmm...E46 M3/4....


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

A higher end stereo. Either a Dolby Pro Logic II or even a THX surround sound system.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

From what I've read, I'd love the new DSG tranny in upcoming 3.2 liter VR6 VW/Audis. :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't see why not.












atyclb said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

the badge and the stigma that goes with it:eeps:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> *I don't see why not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, yeah. What do those bad boys run? 7-800 per wheel? More?


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

At no cost to me? Hmmm . . . it would be M-powered like Sedan's deserve to be. For reliability reasons, maybe the new 4.0L would do instead. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

At this point, a set of BBS RG-Rs with tires are the most expensive contemplated mod on my list. I haven't tracked my car enough to know whether an LSD would make a difference to me, and if I wanted an M3, I would have bought one...


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I think I would just want a couple things. The M3's 3.2 , new wheels


----------



## badassfajita (May 30, 2003)

How bout a freakin 6 disc CD changer in dash like all the competitors??:rofl:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

badassfajita said:


> *How bout a freakin 6 disc CD changer in dash like all the competitors??:rofl: *


I changed my head unit anyway, and usually those 6-disc in dash head units are huge.

Welcome by the way, funny name  :thumbup:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

At no cost to me opens up the entire world so I'll concentrate on what should have been there in the first place which in my case is a real sports suspension and about an inch less in ride height. Then I'd be happier ... I'd still want an M3 but I'd be happier while I wanted one.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

A Honda-like linear clutch with good feedback! I test drove the TSX with my brother (who I'm still trying to convert!) and it's clutch/tranny made me drive like a pro! It's actually not that bad of a car IF driven conservatively, ony when pushed hard does it's Accord roots come out.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)




----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

danji said:


> *What's wrong with the IS300?
> It's a great handling car, and the LSD just adds to the fun.
> 
> I'd change the price on the 3-series (lower)... *


nothing is wrong with the IS300 I love it (except the tails) ....I was saying that even it has LSD and the 3er doesn't making that my choice for a change to the 3er :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

badassfajita said:


> *How bout a freakin 6 disc CD changer in dash like all the competitors??:rofl: *


I used to think that, but now I have a freakin 40 gigabyte MP3 player in my trunk, so...:str8pimpi


----------



## rmongiovi (Feb 7, 2003)

Well, I'm gonna go for two 'cause I'm that kinda guy.

Two things that I'd like fixed, and which I'd expect could be fixed with just better programming are:

Better drive-by-wire throttle response.
Dynamic stability control that didn't come on so incredibly hard when all I did was drive over a bump while turning....

Those are the things that are on my "Ultimate Driving Experience" list right now.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I would change the fact that it likely won't be delivered to me in the states until sometime in Sept. :bawling:


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

1) Clutch/throttle

2) A softer leather-wrapped steering wheel

3) Doors that stay open instead of bouncing back on you

4) Automatic climate control that is a bit smarter


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

Unrealistically: better service from the dealer.

Realistically: some real tires instead of the scandalously bad Eagle RSAs it was shod with.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

That's an easy one -- Torsen LSD.

G35c, IS300, and RX-8 are all available with some kind of LSD.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Birch Interior Wood Trim


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

The Nav system from either Acura or Lexus. (I know I can't have two things, but if I could, I'd take their heating/AC too). 
The choice ought to tell the reader my opinion about the rest of the car.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Can I change two things ? *


Looks like you're changing more than 2 things by going Alpina... :thumbup:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i'd lose all the titanium trim in the front. (in the headlights and in the lower bumper)

a honda-esque shifter would be nice.


----------



## Rezdawg (Jan 29, 2003)

The air conditioner.


----------



## stsmytherie (May 8, 2003)

3-liter motor for the wagon.

Yes, I know it's available in Europe. But I don't live in Europe.


----------



## pdarringer (Mar 2, 2003)

real tires on my 325xit. 

How long does it take to melt down these crappy all-season Goodyear RS-As?


----------



## SupraRZ (Apr 16, 2003)

To know how to completely disable DSC


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

A LSD would be perfect and a smarter DBW system.

I just thought of another one, heated steering wheel like on the 5 series; it is soooo nice in the winter.


----------



## badassfajita (May 30, 2003)

I'm cheating since I posted once already  but I'll go ahead and say I wish BMW would provide Michelin Pilot Sports all the time and not switch them out with the Continentals...


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Sounds corny but, I love her just the way she is. Even like the dealership


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

Cliff3 said:


> *I used to think that, but now I have a freakin 40 gigabyte MP3 player in my trunk, so...:str8pimpi *


How do you like the Phatbox? Is it easy to use? Do you think its worth spending $900 on it for a leased vehicle?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

96TL said:


> *How do you like the Phatbox? Is it easy to use? Do you think its worth spending $900 on it for a leased vehicle? *


When the lease is up you can always take the Phatbox out :dunno:


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *When the lease is up you can always take the Phatbox out :dunno: *


Yeah but its made specifically for BMW. Its pretty much worthless unless I bought another bimmer. $900 is a little steep for something that I'll only use for 3 years. I think I might just go ahead and buy it though. The NAVI flips open too slowly to swap CDs all the time and I really hate changers in the trunk.

One more question, the CD player behind the Nav screen will still function when I install the Phatbox right? I still want to be able to play CDs now and then.

Thanks!


----------



## 96TL (Mar 28, 2003)

The only thing I’m not crazy about (so far) is the fact that you can’t close all the windows using the remote. It sucks to open them using the remote but then you need to turn the key in the lock to close them. I doubt this would have been too hard for them to do.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

96TL said:


> *The only thing I'm not crazy about (so far) is the fact that you can't close all the windows using the remote. It sucks to open them using the remote but then you need to turn the key in the lock to close them. I doubt this would have been too hard for them to do. *


I think it has been claimed that closing the windows remotely poses a safety issue. You're right, of course they could have permitted remote window closing. Take at look at this thread or this thread for previous discussions.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

96TL said:


> *How do you like the Phatbox? Is it easy to use? Do you think its worth spending $900 on it for a leased vehicle? *


Here's a link to a thread on it. I used to have a review on my site, but I switched hosting providers and am bailing on M$ Front Page as part of that process, so any content I had is generally unavailable. They are supporting an increasing number of manufacturers, so the possibility of reuse is there.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

96TL said:


> *The only thing I'm not crazy about (so far) is the fact that you can't close all the windows using the remote. It sucks to open them using the remote but then you need to turn the key in the lock to close them. I doubt this would have been too hard for them to do. *


You can do that with Euro-spec cars. Thank all the law-suit-happy people in N. America for that.


----------



## m1002 (May 21, 2003)

supercharge it!:thumbup:


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Aside from LSD, I'd like it if the rear coupe windows had one touch close.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

m1002 said:


> *supercharge it!:thumbup: *


Not a bad idea :thumbup:


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Aside from LSD, I'd like it if the rear coupe windows had one touch close. *


I think that's a North American thing again...


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Jspeed said:


> *I think that's a North American thing again...  *


 

I even had both the Performance Center and my dealership try to reprogram this, but they said it wasn't possible. I thought it was, but got tired of arguing.


----------

